# Poll: Gloves or No Gloves when riding



## gr8outdrsmn (Jul 18, 2008)

I have never used gloves when riding, but just recently started thinking about getting some, just not sure.

If you do wear them, what kind do you wear?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

The first time you go down without em will be the last time you ride without em!:thumbsup:


----------



## bensf (Mar 8, 2007)

I've ripped the little gel inserts of gloves before in crashes. Saved a lot of skin on my hands.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Its a strange feeling riding without gloves. I kinda feel naked in a strange way..


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

pop_martian said:


> The first time you go down without em will be the last time you ride without em!:thumbsup:


Yep :thumbsup:

What gloves you wear is about 1% as important as the fact that you are wearing some at all. I cannot imagine riding without them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah gotta wear the gloves I need all the material I can get to wipe sweet away be it gloves or my shirts.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I`ll wear them even when I`m taking the kids around the block .


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Gloves are an important safety item like my helmet. There's some nerves in your hands that are close to the skin and you do not want to damage them. Road rash also takes longer to heal on parts of your body that always move, like your hands.

I wear stubby gloves with leather palms most of the time. When it's chilly I have some sixsixone full fingers from chainlove.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Last summer I picked up a pair of Reebok football receivers gloves at the outlets for $10 bucks. They have a rubberized palm & give great grip.

For the winter I picked up a pair of Under Armor Cold Gear football gloves and wore them into the low 20's and only a couple times had cold fingers, but only once cold enough to be really uncomfortable.


----------



## philb3131 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it is a mental thing as well. When you know you are protected you can go into warrior mode and ride like your hair is on fire. If you go down, no big deal.....most of the time. It really is to me a different mental state and focus when riding. Racing motorcycles was the same. When you strap up the boots, throw a leg over the seat and tighten up that helmet, it was time for battle and no way you can ever think about going down or getting hurt. It was all part of it and to be expected at some point. Biking is similar, to a lesser extent for sure, but the mentality is still there.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear full finger gloves year round.


----------



## Memphis_Buckeye (Mar 13, 2009)

In my opinion, gloves are the 2nd most important piece of safety gear you wear.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

I only wear gloves when Im dirt jumping or downhilling. Its not that i dont need all the protection i can get, because i do. The reason I dont wear them while riding/racing xc is that my hands sweat alot, and my hands get way too hot. And I definitley dont wear them while road riding!!! go ahead, yell at me i know you guys are going to.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Destin said:


> I only wear gloves when Im dirt jumping or downhilling. Its not that i dont need all the protection i can get, because i do. The reason I dont wear them while riding/racing xc is that my hands sweat alot, and my hands get way too hot. And I definitley dont wear them while road riding!!! go ahead, yell at me i know you guys are going to.


My hands don't over heat, but with 3/4 length gloves sweat would run down my fingers and make everything slippery. That's why I switched to full length.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

not wearing gloves is asking for trouble. Destin accepts the risks... but i have had hands chewed up pretty bad and wouldnt ride without them - even for road riding. that said, i have had to try several types of gloves to find ones that are comfy and arent too warm. right now i like fox gloves.


----------



## ss invader (Mar 9, 2009)

Evo. said:


> Its a strange feeling riding without gloves. I kinda feel naked in a strange way..


amen brother lol


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

well i dont wear gloves yet.

Ive been meaning to get some but have yet to do so.

I do however tape up my fingers and thumbs because riding for a long time kills me fingers and starts to make them blister and the taping helps but i need to get some gloves.


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't have the blister problem. I work construction and climb occasionally so my fingers are tough as nails, haha, but for general protection I think the gloves would be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

gr8outdrsmn said:


> I don't have the blister problem. I work construction and climb occasionally so my fingers are tough as nails, haha, but for general protection I think the gloves would be a worthwhile investment.


well your lucky. but they are good overall protect.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't even remember the last time I rode without gloves.. for any trip, short or long. Always full finger as well. Wouldnt ride without them.


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

I prefer full-fingered ventilated mx gloves like Answer Alpha Air and Thor AC.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Destin said:


> I only wear gloves when Im dirt jumping or downhilling. Its not that i dont need all the protection i can get, because i do. The reason I dont wear them while riding/racing xc is that my hands sweat alot, and my hands get way too hot. And I definitley dont wear them while road riding!!! go ahead, yell at me i know you guys are going to.


I'm EXACTLY like you, right down to riding the road bike gloveless.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I wear gloves every time, all the time. I wear gloves when mowing the lawn, raking leaves, just about any time I am using my hands.

My hands are still soft and smooth. My wife prefers them that way when I touch her in certain places....


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Didn't ride with gloves for many years but went down in some loose stuff on the side of a highway on a road bike and learned the benefits of having your hands protected since then...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dave54 said:


> I wear gloves every time, all the time. I wear gloves when mowing the lawn, raking leaves, just about any time I am using my hands.
> 
> My hands are still soft and smooth. My wife prefers them that way when I touch her in certain places....


Her elbow?


----------



## gunfodder (Jan 13, 2004)

I used to ride with half-fingered gloves way back, but full-finger are more comfortable for me even when it's hot. Gloves seem like more of a personal choice than a necessary piece of safety equipment. But they're like real cycling shorts with a chamois - once you try them you'll wonder why you ever rode without them.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Used to wear light weight gloves till I got sticked whilst riding and ripped open the back of my hand. Now wear some Impac DH-3 gloves, they have carbon guards on the knuckles and are a full glove. Never ride without them. Same for shin/knee pads and elbow pads..... lifes too short to waste having to sit out with injury!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

My hands got wet with my gloves on my last ride and I could hardly keep them on the bars. I use mechanics gloves (I forget the brand, impact gun version but not mechanix brand). Comfy but now I am shopping for something else..


----------



## Nuts (Aug 15, 2004)

I wear gloves when I ride anywhere but don't like gloves with padding in the palms.
Been using Azonic Talon gloves for last 2 seasons but it lacks in durability. :nonod: Can anyone suggest a durable, pad-less pair of cycling gloves?


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I always wear gloves, I still use the first pair I got, pretty happy with them. It's a pair of BBB's full finger summer gloves. They are very well ventilated (sides of fingers are mesh and the top part material breathes too), have towel fabtic on the side (so you can wipe your sweaty forehead) and leather-like palms with gel cushioning. I feel more "connected" to the bike with gloves on and grips don't get slippery from sweaty hands. They're too chilly for really cold winter days, but they're perfect as an allround glove.Thay also have some cushioning on the knuckles, so there is some (basic) protection in case of a wipe out.
And most important - they match the color of my bike (as most of my bike wear)!
I see BBB don't do the same model anymore, but I'd gladly get something similar when these wear out.


----------



## acaridans (Mar 19, 2004)

Memphis_Buckeye said:


> In my opinion, gloves are the 2nd most important piece of safety gear you wear.


Id say that id have to agree. It took 1 crash for me to start wearing them, and now riding without them just feels weird. I use full and cut finger gloves depending on the weather.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I never wore gloves for years because I couldn't find any that didn't cut off the circulation in my hands and make my fingers go numb. Crashing wasn't a problem because I never let go of the grips when I crash.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

If I don't wear gloves with gel inserts I get palmar paralysis.


----------



## ShokFlip (Jan 17, 2004)

This thread reminded me of a crash I had where the palm of my left hand came down on something sharp. Probably a rock. It ripped my glove open starting from under my index finger and running diagonal down to the other side. I've still got the scar on the bottom half of my palm, but just think how bad it would have been without a glove.
Gloves? Always.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Jun 29, 2004)

I wear fullfinger gloves 100% of the time, road riding, fixie riding, cyclocross, track or MTB. It only takes one crash, either in a criterium or on a rock garden, to teach you that yes, as stated above, gloves are the 2nd most important piece of equipment you can use.

SixSixOne Raji gloves for me, I wear 'em road racing too.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I always wear gloves when riding a bike. On my road bike I use cycling half finger gloves and on my mountain bike I use an older pair of Mechanix Wear Series 3.0 full finger gloves. These work great for mountain biking except that there's no terry cloth on the back to wipe your sweat with. It does have armor on the back of the glove for some protection there and the palm is lightly padded. The mesh on the back side of the glove keeps my hands from getting too sweaty, too.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Always,with _very_ few exceptions.

I currently wear a pair of Trek brand fingerless...I got em on sale last season,to have a spare set,and lost one of my regular ones. I'm thinking about getting a pair of those nifty full fingered Fox's with the Dirt Rag logo soon tho.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Full-finger gloves, all the time, even in summer.

Just bought a pair of CLC Handymans from Home Depot. $11. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^
+1 

Full fingered gloves ALL the time. My hands have never been happier especially when I crash!


----------

